# serious withdrawals



## bruiserbuckgrower (Feb 9, 2014)

From football just can't get into basketball, hurry up baseball season


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 9, 2014)

Yep.  Basketball sucks and i'm continuing to lose interest in baseball.  Glad turkey season is around the corner.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Feb 9, 2014)

I got back into baseball last year, went close to 8 years without watching, with saying that I only seem interested in the braves and college world series. I doubt I get to do much turkey hunting this year which doesn't bother me never really got into it either but my wife is pregnant on bedrest due may 13th (40 weeks) we will be thrilled to just get to 34 weeks, so far so good, she is going stir crazy though she has been on bed rest since Nov 11th. It's a boy and we can not wait for him to get here.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 10, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> I got back into baseball last year, went close to 8 years without watching, with saying that I only seem interested in the braves and college world series. I doubt I get to do much turkey hunting this year which doesn't bother me never really got into it either but my wife is pregnant on bedrest due may 13th (40 weeks) we will be thrilled to just get to 34 weeks, so far so good, she is going stir crazy though she has been on bed rest since Nov 11th. It's a boy and we can not wait for him to get here.



Congrats on the little one and I hope all goes well with the rest of the pregnancy.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks we do too. I decided to build the furniture for his room ill post some pics when I get it done. Poor kid won't have a chance to not like uga or hunting


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 10, 2014)

Baseball is a pretty decent filler. Of course there is turkey season and the spring spawn. Looking forward to the Masters. Couldn't care less about NASCAR but I like Daytona. I don't go into serious DT's until about the 4th of July.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Feb 10, 2014)

That's about when start feeling better get better summer work out reports its kinda like chewing a piece of niccorette when you really want a cig just enough to get you to august atleast then some preseason pro games start to tease us of the season


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 10, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> I don't go into serious DT's until about the 4th of July.



That's scallop season, and I plan on taking the kayak to Cape San Blas and doing ALOT of scalloping this year.  It's a smooth transistion from scallop season to football season.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Feb 10, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> That's scallop season, and I plan on taking the kayak to Cape San Blas and doing ALOT of scalloping this year.  It's a smooth transistion from scallop season to football season.



Ever do any scalloping in appalachicola bay?


----------



## alphachief (Feb 10, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> From football just can't get into basketball, hurry up baseball season



Not missing college football at all.  This is the time of year intended to bask in National Championships from the season just ended...it's good to be the undefeated king!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 12, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Ever do any scalloping in appalachicola bay?



This will be my third year going.  So far, just Steinhatchee.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 12, 2014)

A friend of mine has a place in St. Marks. He has been on me about scalloping.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 12, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> A friend of mine has a place in St. Marks. He has been on me about scalloping.



It's like fishing and swimming and Easter Egg hunting all at the same time.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 12, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> It's like fishing and swimming and Easter Egg hunting all at the same time.



With bull sharks and alligators.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Feb 19, 2014)

Been watching some dvr'd games in the evening, and its been said several times before but our offensive line sucked. Murray will be a steal for an NFL team especially if they have an oline that can block on the better side decent


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 20, 2014)

I can't remember the last OL that we had when I thought we were legit there. Middle to the end of 07 was dominant but other than that...


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 21, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> With bull sharks and alligators.



I have to watch for sharks, but no Gator will come near me.  I just wear my best Gator repellent, Garnet and Gold.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 21, 2014)

Like button ^^^


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 9, 2016)

great thread.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 9, 2016)

i am already having withdrawal. wish i was a turkey hunter.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 9, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> great thread.



This should be a yearly thread.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 9, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> This should be a yearly thread.



hopefully you have turkey hunting to look forward too. Or is it grand theft auto and knocking back fotys after school.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 9, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> hopefully you have turkey hunting to look forward too. Or is it grand theft auto and knocking back fotys after school.



Madden and fatties.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 9, 2016)

Rebel Yell said:


> It's like fishing and swimming and Easter Egg hunting all at the same time.


wonder if he ever went back to st marks


----------



## elfiii (Feb 9, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> i am already having withdrawal. wish i was a turkey hunter.



You should take it up. It's only about 4 weeks away.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 9, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> wonder if he ever went back to st marks



I really hate I missed out on that guy.  Both FSU fans and I recently took up scalloping.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 9, 2016)

Just sitin here enjoying ANOTHER NC


----------



## walukabuck (Feb 9, 2016)

Don't miss football at all anymore. Pitchers and catchers report in ten days. Been looking forward to baseball since the world series ended.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 9, 2016)

elfiii said:


> You should take it up. It's only about 4 weeks away.



any turkeys in sewannee; other than slayer


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 9, 2016)

walukabuck said:


> Don't miss football at all anymore. Pitchers and catchers report in ten days. Been looking forward to baseball since the world series ended.



Need to catch up on your sleep?  Why wait until baseball season? NASCAR is right around the corner.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 9, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I really hate I missed out on that guy.  Both FSU fans and I recently took up scalloping.




no doubt you would have liked him.


----------



## DSGB (Feb 9, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I really hate I missed out on that guy.  Both FSU fans and I recently took up scalloping.



Within the last five years?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 10, 2016)

DSGB said:


> Within the last five years?



Just this past year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 10, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> no doubt you would have liked him.



He's still lurking..


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 10, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> He's still lurking..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 10, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> He's still lurking..



Rebel Yell, if you're looking.....



 GIFSoup

'Sup?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 10, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Rebel Yell, if you're looking.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elfiii (Feb 10, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> any turkeys in sewannee; other than slayer



Yep. Saw a hen in front of our office last Spring. Guess what I found out from the GW? Suwanee doesn't have a no firearms ordinance. Can't wait for duck season!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 10, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> any turkeys in sewannee; other than slayer



I'm giving up on Suwanee.. Closing on a house in Jefferson where I'll be able to shoot deer in the backyard..


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 10, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm giving up on Suwanee.. Closing on a house in Jefferson where I'll be able to shoot deer in the backyard..




congrats on the house. time to give elfiiis deer herd sewanee a chance to rebound


----------

